# Fitted bedroom furniture



## mikefab (22 Oct 2016)

Here are some photos of some fitted furniture I made for my neighbours. It's the first time I've done work for somebody else so it was an interesting experience taking their ideas, building on them / moderating them and turning them into a design for approval.

Timber Ready for face frames







Ripping down some oak for the worktop.






Stickered in the house for a bit






Face frame glued up (sycamore, was very cheap as some mould stains)






Carcasses in production on the driveway






Face frame test fitted to carcasses in my front hall to allow door fitting.






Solid oak drawer boxes made from local 3/4" northumberland oak (offcuts friends at local joinery firm). Bases from 6mm oak veneered mdf. Drawer sides joined with groove/rebate and PU adhesive. Man the squeeze out was a pain... finished with osmo Poly X.











Doors glued up from 22mm MR MDF






I didn't take any pics during the install apart from this!






Finished project, all components hand painted prior to install to minimise time and mess on site.





















There was a little touching up of filled nail holes in the skirting after these photos but that's it.

Runners were blum tandem soft close, hinges blum clip top blumotion. Paint was Dulux trade eggshell (oil based by mistake!). Carcasses were Egger MFC (very heavy!!).

Thanks for looking!

Mike


----------



## morturn (22 Oct 2016)

Great work, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MattRoberts (22 Oct 2016)

Looking really sharp, lovely work! Mind me asking the rough cost of materials?


----------



## RobinBHM (22 Oct 2016)

Very professional fitted furniture.

I probably would have made 2 front frames for ease of making and fitting. Less risk of an Oops moment when it wont go up the stairs.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (22 Oct 2016)

Lovely work - I hope they are happy with it


----------



## mikefab (22 Oct 2016)

MattRoberts":2t4d8tc4 said:


> Looking really sharp, lovely work! Mind me asking the rough cost of materials?


Thanks Matt,

Materials were about £500 Inc VAT. That includes adhesives, fixings, finishes etc


----------



## mikefab (22 Oct 2016)

RobinBHM":31yu8duf said:


> Very professional fitted furniture.
> 
> I probably would have made 2 front frames for ease of making and fitting. Less risk of an Oops moment when it wont go up the stairs.



Thanks very much Robin.

I think I'm with you on using two separate face frames in future. I wanted to achieve a totally seamless look which is why I did it as one frame, but it was a pain at all stages of production and needed handling with care! I think in this case two frames would probably have looked ok because of the change in height at the transition between units.


----------



## MattRoberts (22 Oct 2016)

mikefab":eoy4ch2h said:


> MattRoberts":eoy4ch2h said:
> 
> 
> > Looking really sharp, lovely work! Mind me asking the rough cost of materials?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Woodmonkey (22 Oct 2016)

Great job, looks like a professional job. Only thing that bugs me is the handle placement, I would have put them in line with the rails but maybe that's just me.


----------



## mikefab (23 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

Woodmonkey: definitely take your point. Thanks. They did feel a little low when lined up with the the midrails though. The midrails were positioned to line up with the top of the drawers - not sure if this is the usual approach but it made sense to me.


----------



## Woodmonkey (23 Oct 2016)

To be fair you've got reduced height doors due to the sloping ceiling so you're probably right


----------



## mikefab (25 Oct 2016)

I've had a question by PM about the models of hinges and runners used. For the greater good I am answering via the thread! Hardware came from M&D Online.

Hinges and mounting plates:

CLIP top standard hinge 71B3750 (71B3750)

CLIP hinge mounting plate - 174E6100.01 (174E6100.01) = £2.10

Runners:
TANDEM BLUMOTION - 550H4000B (550H4000B)

Also, face frames and doors/drawer fronts were 22mm thick.

HTH
Mike


----------



## Born2bye (26 Oct 2016)

Very nicely done, Very talented.


----------



## Wizard9999 (29 Oct 2016)

As others have said, top job. I particularly like the drawers made from the oak, handy friends you have there!

Terry.


----------



## Workshop Bob (3 Nov 2016)

+1 for the drawers, love the painted front and oak sides!


----------



## mikefab (3 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.


----------



## Workshop Bob (3 Nov 2016)

I'm soon to start some in our bedroom. I might have to use these for inspiration.


----------



## Midge (20 May 2021)

Nice work


----------



## Trevsf1 (20 May 2021)

Nice one


----------



## dzj (20 May 2021)

What, no fancy-pants dovetailed drawers?


----------



## Trevsf1 (20 May 2021)

Can I ask where you get cheap sycamore?


----------



## manicminer (23 Feb 2022)

Great work, thanks for taking time to post. Mixing the MDF with the nice wood creates a great quality effect, without breaking the bank


----------



## Artesian (4 May 2022)

Thats good work. How did you paint the edges of MDF doors/drawers?


----------

